# A couple of nice videos



## glondor (Jul 6, 2013)

2 great films about glass. One practical and ornamental and the other about signs. 

http://io9.com/we-cant-stop-watching-this-documentary-about-glass-mak-645601416

http://vimeo.com/14985356

Enjoy.


----------



## artart47 (Jul 7, 2013)

Cool!
Something I'd like to try. Must make sure I don't inhale at the wrong time.
I admire people who have mastered a skill that everyone takes for granted.
artart47


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jul 7, 2013)

glondor

Thanks I thoroughly enjoyed those and learned something new.


modtheworld44


----------



## Geo (Jul 8, 2013)

that is a couple of very interesting videos. i love older technology. here's some new technology using glass.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CqT4DuAVxs


----------



## ovidiuanghel (Jul 9, 2013)

I was born on aproximatly 10 km from a town that had a glass factory but today this factory is close, all the people in this small town work whit glass.

I found a video about this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMNyuT0dztc


----------

